# The Witcher 3 und GOG Downloader



## RalfKleister (21. Oktober 2015)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe mir gestern bei ebay einen Code für den aktuellen Witcher geholt und über GOG aktiviert. So weit, so gut. Nun ging es ans Downloaden und da habe ich mit erst einmal den GOG Downloader heruntergeladen und installiert.
Nun zu meinen Fragen:
Welche Dateien sind aktuell notwendig ?
Reicht die aktuelle Installation oder muss der Patch, die Sprachdateien, Videos usw. ebenfalls heruntergeladen werden?
Kann es sein, dass der Downloader nicht wirklich seinen Zweck erfüllt ? Ich habe einen Download gestartet, ihn dann anhalten müssen und den PC neu gestartet. Danach war der Downloader wieder leer und ich musste alles noch einmal macht, was bei einer DLS-Leitung von 2 mb/s nicht wirklich erbaulich war.

Gruß

Ralf


----------

